# Did 0-80mph in a P100D this weekend...



## Broody2131

Ive followed tesla for quite some time but never was able to see one in person. This weekend I decided it was time to take a trip to the local dealership and see one. Oh was it a blast! I knew walking into the store there wasnt much info the sales person could say that I didnt already know since I subscribe to every tesla info outlet out there. Other than the man saying that these electric motors could last a million miles I wasnt surprised by anything...until I got into their P100D. Seeing the summon feature and auto pilot was bizarre to say the least. Then he showed us the crazy acceleration. Man what an experience! It really is like riding a roller coaster except faster and all the dizziness. I knew id fall in love after seeing one in person. Oh im counting the days until my purchase...


----------



## Brokedoc

You have just experienced the Tesla addiction. Welcome to enlightenment.


----------



## jmmdownhil

MS drag race ...don't do this at home. (Found this while looking for relief from the much more serious news of the day)

http://mashable.com/2017/09/25/tesla-drag-race-supercars/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#wDKDbxOffiq3


----------

